# Fishing has been about as GOOD as it GETS! Picture overload



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry for the lack of fishing reports over the last two weeks, we were busy getting the new lodge ready for our first group.

We feel like a broken record when talking about how good the fishing has been this year and how great it has stayed. Over the last two weeks our clients have just continued to hammer the fish! Take out the two days that the west wind pumped and all our guides streaks pretty much came to an end, and the fishing has been awesome and they all started new streaks that are alive and well.

Wading and drifting have both been producing about equal on both quality and quantity. The surf has even gotten right a few days mixed in and that's always fun. Bull reds became almost normal in the bay for 4-5 days which was something new for us but our clients loved fighting the drag testers. More personal best were caught and released as we're now well over 200 trout over 25" released for this year.

It's going to seem like picture overload as it is almost 2 weeks worth of pictures, the release videos are on our social media outlets.

We have some openings coming up for those interested.
AUG 3, 6, 7-10, 16-18, 20-31

Contact Daniel for more details and to book:
979.240.5312 call or text
[email protected] email
www.run-n-gunadventures.com website

Enjoy the pictures and we look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------

